# What goes around comes around....tattoos



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25330947

When I was growing up, tattoos were really frowned upon, and while I was working, any visible tattoos had to be covered up.

Now, anything goes, but is this just a cycle of fashion?


----------



## drifter (Feb 3, 2014)

A tattoo has always been a turn off to me.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

I haven't even got my ears pierced Drifter; I don't like needles, or pain; especially when it is just for adornment.

What I hadn't realised was that tattoos had been fashionable before, then out, now in again......so fashion it must be.

I must admit, I do not tattoos everywhere.....not nice!


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 3, 2014)

If you want to know all about tattoos just ask any NFL player,my Gawd have you seen some of those guys and their tattoos?


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

Was gonna get one on my bicep during the war but just couldn't decide on what I wanted there forever.  So . . . I remain ink free.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2014)

I didn't get my ears pierced until I was thirty, and rarely, if ever wear earrings...not into any jewelry really, only wear a watch when out camping in the woods, so I can see how many hours I've been lost, lol. I have a small pastel colored tattoo in an area that could only be seen when I wore my French cut bikini back in the day...now hubby is the only one that can see it, we both like it until this day...no regrets.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I didn't get my ears pierced until I was thirty, and rarely, if ever wear earrings...not into any jewelry really, only wear a watch when out camping in the woods, so I can see how many hours I've been lost, lol. I have a small pastel colored tattoo in an area that could only be seen when I wore my French cut bikini back in the day...now hubby is the only one that can see it, we both like it until this day...no regrets.



That I can cope with Seabreeze, and I must admit I like Jill's ankle; but I am still a coward!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2014)

Two gone wrong tattoos:
One has a little trouble spelling.
The other hurts just to look at it. He must be the ring toss guy in the carnival.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh dear..( that is typical British understatement.)


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

Just what is so wrong with loving one's Monther?  As for the other guy . . . those scratches on his check will fester into nice wounds and leave most excellent scars...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

That is gross..


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

Now face paint I can also cope with...


----------



## Bee (Feb 3, 2014)

I haven't got a problem with tattoos, my son-in-law is covered from neck down and one of my grandaughters has three or four.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

That article was interesting, but they didn't mention what I think is one of the differences between 19th century tats and the present ones: nowadays it isn't uncommon to see full "sleeves", or tats covering the entire arm from shoulder to wrist. There's even a hardcore group that wants to look like a Yakuza gangster, with full-BODY tats.

I have two good friends, a married couple, that do tats for people, but they also tat each other on a regular basis. I fear they've become addicted to it, a scenario that is actually quite common in that world, because they each have dozens of tats and they're starting to blend into each other, like doing a big jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That article was interesting, but they didn't mention what I think is one of the differences between 19th century tats and the present ones: nowadays it isn't uncommon to see full "sleeves", or tats covering the entire arm from shoulder to wrist. There's even a hardcore group that wants to look like a Yakuza gangster, with full-BODY tats.
> 
> I have two good friends, a married couple, that do tats for people, but they also tat each other on a regular basis. I fear they've become addicted to it, a scenario that is actually quite common in that world, because they each have dozens of tats and they're starting to blend into each other, like doing a big jigsaw puzzle.



I have noticed that people get one, then two, then three.....and they get bigger, and more obtrusive....and so on.
what will these people think in 20 years?
will they regret them? Will the fashion die out again for 50 years?
just thoughts.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

Missed that one TG!


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 3, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25330947
> 
> When I was growing up, tattoos were really frowned upon, and while I was working, any visible tattoos had to be covered up.
> 
> Now, anything goes, but is this just a cycle of fashion?



yes, I think it's trend - like every fashion, the rave will eventually die down. 

As for my personal opinion, it's senseless. INK underneath your skin? I asked a guy whose arms were covered with tats how they're going to hold up over the years. He told me they're going to need some touch up. Ugh. Then I asked him how they're going to fare when he's in his '60's - he said when he's that age it won't matter - double ugh!


----------



## Anne (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't have tattoos and don't like them.  When I did consider it eons ago, I just thought what if I end up regretting it; and how will it look later on....that was enough to make me decide against it, and I don't regret it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I have noticed that people get one, then two, then three.....and they get bigger, and more obtrusive....and so on.
> what will these people think in 20 years?
> will they regret them? Will the fashion die out again for 50 years?
> just thoughts.



Personally, I don't believe it will ever die out unless the government finds a way to tax it on a per-tat basis.

Tattooing started at least 5,000 years before Christ, and I think it's always going to continue in one form or another. Maybe we'll have holographic tattoos that appear to jump off your body, or tats with Internet access built in. 

Maybe they'll invent a body makeup that you can apply, and when you wave a computer stylus over it it will instantly and painlessly produce whatever designs you want.


----------



## Ina (Feb 3, 2014)

Phil, Being able remove and/or change tattoos would change a few minds. It would be cool.


----------



## Ina (Feb 3, 2014)

They had best move as far as they can from each other, and do it before they find another "friend". Laser removal can be had, but at big $$$$


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2014)

Danielle would look good in anything. She has a lot more tattoos now since this picture was taken. I guess it's a guy thing but love those eyes.


----------



## Ina (Feb 3, 2014)

Pappy, My hubby took a look at the pic, and he said she is the girl that is on the TV show, American Pickers.  In that show, you can see that she has extended the tattoo.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 3, 2014)

People getting tats are simply one step up from the semi-civilized tribesmen (and women) who live in the jungles

adorning themselves in various ways....ink, piercings etc. for 1,000s of years.   Most don't think ahead of the consequences.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2014)

I probably could have done a "Guess Who" game. Yes, American Pickers or anything to do with antiques are my kinda shows.


----------



## Ina (Feb 3, 2014)

Us too Pappy, we took it so far that we have lived in an old (running down ) log cabin. Their cold in the winter, dusty in the spring & fall when the attic fan is on, and we need 4 window air conditioners for the summer. Talk about a decorating hassle. And new looks stupid in here.


----------

